
The New Approach That Could Sink Floating Point Computation - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/07/08/new-approach-could-sink-floating-point-computation/
======
mooman219
Request: Rename title to "Posit as a IEEE float alternative" as it's more
descriptive and less click baity as the original article title.

------
CCs
More comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20388029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20388029)

